# Walking Down the Aisle Music



## Tiff

What are you guys doing? I don't want the traditional Pachebel although its lovely. :cloud9: P and I are always on the hunt for "something different". :haha:

Soooo even though its still traditional, but not common I'm going to talk down the aisle to Prelude in C - Bach

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlAic9aPoqs


Curious though... are your bridesmaids walking down to something different than you? Or doing one song for the whole bridal party? :wacko: I don't know what to do!


----------



## booflebump

I'm having Canon in D because we have a string quartet and it suits a religious ceremony. Bridesmaids will go down to the same, although having different songs is a really cool idea :thumbup: I think Pops had Sigur Ros for going up/back down the aisle, can't quite remember! xxx


----------



## twiggy56

I hadnt even thought of doing a different song to the BMs!! :wacko:

Thats a good point...hmm...btw the song is beautiful, im sitting here typing with it playing, its just lovely :flower:

Oh i soooo wana share the song iv chosen, but i was keeping it secret, its an italian composer and one of my all-time favourite pieces of music...DF is italian also, its his favourite too so its our perfect fit...


----------



## moomin_troll

I wanted the intro to guns and roses novemeber rain to walk down the aisle to, it's such a gorgeous piece of music. But in the end oh got his way and it was bagpipes lol

Go for what ever u want, it doesn't have to be traditional x


----------



## honeybee2

TWIGS!!! your so secretive!!!! I dont know how you keep it all under wraps. We are having 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=351yTR29B7Q




Forest Gump is my favourite movie- and the middle part is the wedding music when forest and jenny wed!! Its so beautiful.

I am having my brother walk my mum down
then the BM's in single file, a few paces behind one another
then my father and I (when the music perks up at 1:28) 

We're all going down to the same music xx


----------



## Tiff

:cry: HB I absolutely LOVE that song!!!!! :cry:

Its one of P's fave movies, very well done! 

I have no idea what to have for walking back on the aisle... :wacko: I want something fun and light... and not the wedding march or fanfare or whatever its called :blush:


For our entrance into the reception hall we're doing BEP "I Gotta Feelin" :happydance:


----------



## Kirsti

Im walking with bms to amazing grace its bit of a tradition in our family! 
and to walk out my real dads fiancee is bag piping us out :D fabby!

that piece of music is just beautiful! xxx


----------



## randomxx

i love that Tiff its very nice xx


----------



## Tiff

Oh man, someone needed to warn me that music selecting is seriously hard on the emotions! :cry: 

Have these ideas for the recessional:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acvIVA9-FMQ


This song, but maybe the version from Glee? We're huge Gleeks and this would be a fun, yet romantic one too!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT9ReWDV0IU

Terra's Theme from Final Fantasy VI - This was the last song that Distant Worlds did before we went and met Nobuo Umeatsu and so the song that was playing in my head when he proposed. :cloud9: Not many people would "get it", but I do like the music.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVpv8-5XWOI

This one is my personal fave, at the moment. :haha: LOVE this song! Its fun and cute too.


----------



## honeybee2

Right on the moment that we kiss and everyone gets up and hugs each other (blah blah blah) and for when we sign the register its going to be ...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbYQXmWrtpA




I'm not quite sure about walking down the aisle too yet- I'm pretty sure we wont be walking down the aisle though as the garden where the drinks are being given out and the photos is beyond the french doors which we stand infront of for our vows so we might just walk...forwards if that makes sense? Not sure what we're gona have but I was maybe thinking...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnQ8N1KacJc&feature=fvsr




Our band are playing are we enter the room for our main meal and throughout the meal untill the first dance, so I'm not sure what we'll ask them to play as we enter!


----------



## kintenda

We are having Gabriel's Oboe by Ennio Morricone - a friend who is a saxophonist is playing us down the aisle and when he played it I bawled my eyes out!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmax47l2hLU&feature=related


----------



## honeybee2

kintenda- that sounds beautiful x


----------



## Kirsti

Heres mine :) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V84STSWVp3g


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

awesome choice kirsti, i absolutley adore it (but Oh wont let me have it played at our wedding), we are having Jon bon jovi's bed of roses for walking down the aisle, brian adams everything i do for signing the register and i think Oh wants faith hill theme to pearl harbour for walking back out xx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvR60Wg9R7Q


----------



## honeybee2

very touching choices ladies!


----------



## twiggy56

Ok well this is one of two possible first dance songs....We LOVE this song makes me so happy but it melts me at the same time :cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j82FBbgpUy4


----------



## BlackBerry25

Not getting married, but that Dashboard song would be killer!


----------



## twiggy56

We both LOVE it....DC was in both of our playlists when we first met...its just perfect :cloud9:


----------



## Tiff

Awww P adores Dashboard! :cloud9: Actually friends of ours who got married in 2008 had that very song as their first song. It was awesome! They're huge Dashboard fans and had been to a few of their concerts too!

GREAT choice!!!!


----------



## honeybee2

OOOOOOOOOOOOh twigs, thats beautiful :blush:


----------



## Kirsti

Our first dance song is....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIjVuRTm-dc

as its OUR song :) xxx


----------



## honeybee2

Kirsti I love maroon5- but OH hates them :cry: so no Maroon 5 for us, but I love that song!


----------



## Kirsti

I love this song :) its so special to us. i just have to hear it and im shivering all over :D xx


----------



## honeybee2

aww i love his voice!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I can't listen to yours because I'm sitting in the living room and OH will moan :lol:

I'm walking down to It Is You (I Have Loved) by Dana Glover. Unfortunately it's the song from shrek :haha: but it's beautiful. I'd never heard it until OH played it for me. 

I dunno if this link will work?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0TXOAeu6Gc&feature=player_embedded#!

Walking back out with OH to Take That-Rule the World
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KII1ruAfvsg

Signing the register: 

Lonestar- Amazed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X2PQQZSxP4

Des'ree- Kissing You (from Romeo and Juliet)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1VDvN03W8Q


----------



## honeybee2

love des'ree! Cracking song. I had contemplated using it but OH wouldnt like it!


----------



## Sherileigh

We're getting married on the beach in mexico, so traditional is out. OH picked our song and I LOVE IT!! Makes me cry...even just typing this out! It's Cyndi Lauper, True Colors. To us it's very symbolic. OH was a bit of a bad boy when we met, but we both kind of saw through that....so this song is very special to us. 1 week and 5 days until I'm Mrs. OH!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

^It's getting really exciting as it gets closer isn't it?! xx


----------



## New Mrs W

I had Pachelbel but my BMs walked into Sugarplum Fairy!


----------



## honeybee2

New Mrs W said:


> I had Pachelbel but my BMs walked into Sugarplum Fairy!

I thought of this idea for my flower girls as I was going to put wings on them but I decided against it- what a wonderful idea though! :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle1975

kintenda said:


> We are having Gabriel's Oboe by Ennio Morricone - a friend who is a saxophonist is playing us down the aisle and when he played it I bawled my eyes out!
> 
> I love this but I would have cried like a baby!!
> 
> I cam in to The Proclaimers 'Let's get married' we both love it & it made people smile! We walked out to Barry White 'My first my last my everything' The rest of the service was a very traditional church service so we wanted something different to walk to!!


----------



## Linzi

Mrs Liamxxs said:


> awesome choice kirsti, i absolutley adore it (but Oh wont let me have it played at our wedding), we are having Jon bon jovi's bed of roses for walking down the aisle, brian adams everything i do for signing the register and i think Oh wants faith hill theme to pearl harbour for walking back out xx
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvR60Wg9R7Q

We also had Bon Jovi!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nlDy6h-v9c

:) x


----------



## randomxx

Talking to B tonight about this and he thinks we should walk out to The Googoo Dolls- Iris what do you all think?? x


----------



## Twiglet

I love that song! :cloud9: I love the Googoo dolls so much! :)


----------



## honeybee2

I love Iris!


----------



## twiggy56

great choice Ja....definitely a winner with anything GGD!!


----------



## marley2580

It's all hypothetical atm BUT if I wasn't having the obligatory bagpipes then I'd walk down the isle to this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEpmUUEkrKM

And this for the first dance lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6-091FHrpA


----------



## Eoz

Some beautiful songs ladies :kiss:

People being seated to this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FkR-8GNfic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq3q03yeWe4

I am walking down to this 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYrt7coJE5Q

Signing the register will be this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRysu_v0gCE&feature=related

And walking out will be 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVESzTCqc50


----------



## MrsPoodle

We had Gabriels Oboe too. Love it.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love Barry White!

We are having Romeo and Juliet- Dire Straits, thats our song x


----------



## jellytot

savage garden truly madly deeply i like xxx


----------



## honeybee2

think ive changed my mind for walking down the aisle music to elbow mirrorball as we've chnaged our band time to the ceremony x


----------



## princessellie

im having this as my walking down the aisle music:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-Lp2uC_1lg


----------

